# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Axe or Machete? Why?

## sgtdraino

If you could only bring one or the other, which would it be?

Why?

----------


## Justin Case

I chose Machete ,  just seems it would be more versatile,  after watching Pict's Video,  Its Machete all the way  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

I chose an axe as that's what I used to.
If I was in a area the had thick folage, jungle etc, I might want to rethink that.

Proper prepping does not make in nessessry to "chose" one over the other.

As with anything, you chose the proper tool for the job, if you can plan ahead, or use what ever you have, if you are in a situation where you don't have a choice.

----------


## Swamprat1958

I agree with hunter63.  Even though I chose an axe, it would depend on the habitat I was in at the time.  On some of the rivers down here in the south a machete would be best, on others the axe and on some you would need both.

I have a machete made from a sawmill blade and is heavy enough to do some serious chopping and splitting.  So I think in an "either or situation" and knowing nothing about the habitat I would choose *MY* machete.

----------


## scoutsurvivor

I would mirror that I would also choose a machete in certain situations, but, overall, it is an ax (small camp-sized) for me. 

I mostly hunt and camp in plains prarie or riparian forest, so a machete would be overkill. Indeed, I only use the ax as a convenience for splitting wood for kindeling and have gone into the wild quite often with nothing more than a multitool, knowing that I could find plenty of smaller stuff to start a fire in an emergency. Overall, my approach is to work with and around nature, not put myself in situations where I feel I need to hack and wack my way through it.

For a kicker, I've never injured myself with an ax, but I have with a machete. I was using it correctly, but that is a lot of blade and it easy to accidently cut a toe or knee. In a survival situation, that could be the difference between an uncomfortable night without a fire and death.

If I knew I would be in dense vegetation, I may change my mind.

----------


## Rick

Axe for me. Same reasons. I can walk around multi-flora rose.

----------


## sgtdraino

What are things an axe can do that a machete can't?

What are things a machete can do that an axe can't?

What sort of environments are more suited to each?

Does the size of the axe impact which one you would choose?

----------


## rwc1969

You can clear brush as you walk with a machete, and it's easier to split wood with an axe?

----------


## welderguy

For me it would be an axe, I already carry my coldsteel bushman that is well suite to use for clearing brush, so an axe would be a knife saver when gathering wood.

----------


## hunter63

> What are things an axe can do that a machete can't? Matter of choice on chopping
> 
> What are things a machete can do that an axe can't? Clear vegetation
> 
> What sort of environments are more suited to each? 
> Open woodland-axe,
> Thick vegetation- machete
> 
> Does the size of the axe impact which one you would choose? 
> Of course, prefer small hatchet, hawk, or cruiser axe


That about sums it up for me.

----------


## crashdive123

> If you could only bring one or the other, which would it be?
> 
> Why?


In order to make an intelligent decision, or give good advice, you (we) need to know what environments you plan on using either of these.  If it's the woods that you normally hike in, what are they like?  Do you hike on paths or trail blaze?  I imagine that Pict's answer to the question might be different than Sourdough's.

----------


## Sarge47

Given the lack of data I have to say an axe.  The only Machete I own is an "El-Cheapo" bought from Wally-World.  However I'd also be taking my Becker Combat Bowie with it's 9" blade, so that would help with any brush that needed clearing.  An axe, IMO, is one of the most versatile tools there is.  If I ever find myself in the Panamanian Jungle or in the Brazilian rain forest alongside Pict/Mac I might regret that decision, but realistically I don't see anything like that happening.   :Cool2: 

One point, I never go along with "either/or" situations; I take along what I want & what I need.   :Cool2:

----------


## Justin Case

I have one of these ,, and believe me its very heavy duty,  Its a ww2 folding jungle survival machete that was issued to pilots,  this will do any chopping a medium Axe will do i think, 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## happyhunter42

I chose the axe for it's use as a hammer in a extreme survival situation.

----------


## Rick

Hi there HappyHunter. Why not Hunt your way happily to our Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself? 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813

----------


## sgtdraino

Wow, Axe is kicking Machete's ***! There must me advantages to Axe that I'm not seeing yet.




> In order to make an intelligent decision, or give good advice, you (we) need to know what environments you plan on using either of these.


One thing that I have observed, or at least the impression I get, is that a majority of the experts on this forum reside in colder climates that are perhaps more suited to Axe than Machete. I wonder if this is influencing the results?

I notice the same trend whenever clothing is discussed: There is a lot of focus on cold weather clothing, not as much focus on hot weather clothing.




> If it's the woods that you normally hike in, what are they like?  Do you hike on paths or trail blaze?  I imagine that Pict's answer to the question might be different than Sourdough's.


I'm not so much looking for advice on what I should carry, as I am seeking to understand what factors cause you guys to choose the tool that you choose. Obviously different folks will choose differently depending on what factors they face. I'd like to hear more about those factors that influence their choices.




> Given the lack of data I have to say an axe.  The only Machete I own is an "El-Cheapo" bought from Wally-World.  However I'd also be taking my Becker Combat Bowie with it's 9" blade, so that would help with any brush that needed clearing.


THAT'S CHEATING!  :Smile:  That's like saying, "I'll take BOTH!" A large bowie with a 9" blade is basically like having a small machete.

What if you had to choose between Axe, and your Becker Combat Bowie, Sarge?




> An axe, IMO, is one of the most versatile tools there is.


I'd like to hear some more detail on this. I seek to understand. What are the many versatile things that an axe can do? Obviously if you're going to be felling sizeable trees, an axe is what you need. But beyond that, it seems like an awefully heavy and cumbersome item compared to a machete.




> I chose the axe for it's use as a hammer in a extreme survival situation.


Couldn't a sizeable chunk of wood do that?

----------


## hunter63

SD, I guess you just like machetes better.
Thats great, but I have to question why it always seems to be a either/or situation?

Most people wiill pick what they like if they have a choice, or use whatever they have if they don't. Nothing wrong with that....it's what we do.

----------


## crashdive123

> THAT'S CHEATING!  That's like saying, "I'll take BOTH!" A large bowie with a 9" blade is basically like having a small machete.


If you ain't cheating, you ain't trying.

Don't forget what can be done with a sharp axe in the hands of an experienced woodsman.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ighlight=angus

----------


## Sarge47

> One thing that I have observed, or at least the impression I get, is that a majority of the experts on this forum reside in colder climates that are perhaps more suited to Axe than Machete. I wonder if this is influencing the results?


*I think that is correct, the axe is a preferred tool in large forested areas while a machete works well against heavy Brush.*




> THAT'S CHEATING!   That's like saying, "I'll take BOTH!" A large bowie with a 9" blade is  basically like having a small machete.


 *NANNY NANNY BOO BOO! * 




> What if you had to choose between Axe, and your Becker Combat Bowie, Sarge?


*AXE WINS, HANDS DOWN!  No contest!* 




> I'd like to hear some more detail on this. I seek to understand. What are the many versatile things that an axe can do? Obviously if you're going to be felling sizeable trees, an axe is what you need. But beyond that, it seems like an awefully heavy and cumbersome item compared to a machete.


*What if your Machete breaks?  Look at the thickness of an axe head, See how thick & strong it is?  Here's a quote from "The Complete Book of Camping" by Leonard Miracle with Maurice Decker; Chapter 8:  "The Vital Ax;" pg 151:

"If you were all alone in the woods with only one tool, what tool would you select?  To this question the modern woodsman would answer an ax-for the ax is the basic Wilderness tool.
   "With only an ax, a skillful woodsman can build a sturdy shelter-a permanent cabin if need be.  The steel head of an ax will spark a flint to start a fire.  An ax will cut material to build traps for fish & game.  A man with an ax can build a raft, a dugout, or a canoe.  The cutting edge of an ax can be used to butcher a moose that weighs a half a ton or to clean a 1-pound fish.
     "An ax is a formidable weapon in itself, and it will shape the materials needed for a spear, or a bow and arrows.  A rifle is just an elaborate club when a vital spring breaks or it's cartridges are gone.  Although ax handles break, the steel can be used to cut and shape a new handle, and the head will last indefinitely".  

So I choose the ax.
* 





> Couldn't a sizeable chunk of wood do that?


*Perhaps, but you have to spend time & expand energy looking for that "just right" piece of wood...Your axe is already equipped with it!  Besides, why count on using something "sub-standard" in place of the right tool?  Wood can break apart easily & is untrustworthy as a proper tool.  The time & energy spent, in my opinion, does not justify your stance regarding the machete.  


*

----------


## hunter63

Thanks for reminding us of that video.
I didn't know they had "invented" survival, back in 1954.



Snicker, snicker...............

----------


## Justin Case

> Thanks for reminding us of that video.
> I didn't know they had "invented" survival, back in 1954.
> 
> 
> 
> Snicker, snicker...............


LOL,,  I agree !  Loved watching that  :Smile:    was that Bears Grandpa ?  LOL

----------


## Pict

Machete, because I have a reputation to uphold.

Seriously it all depends on where and what time of year.  Here in Brazil, year round you have to carry a machete and an axe is dead weight.

Back in PA during the summer I'd rather have a short machete.  In winter there or anywhere north of there I'd rather have an axe.

Both can be either the right (essential) tool for the job or just a useless item on a trip.  I think it is a fact that neither of them is "better" just which is appropriate for the task at hand.  Learn them both and choose your tools wisely.

----------


## kyratshooter

Cutting instruments evolve in an environment and climate that they suit.

The guys in AZ, soCal, are not dealing with real wood.   They are clipping twigs and digging holes.  A machette is fine for them.

Us folk that deal with real wood need the cutting instrument that was designed for out needs, the axe.  

People do not realize that when the Europeans got to North America they had to redesign the axe for the first time in 5,000 years.  Our environment required a completely different type of cutting tool.  

Anything else is a poor substitute for an axe in the North American forest.  Note the words: "almost, nearly, could be used and so far" when discribing any other tool outside jungle or desert conditions.

----------


## Justin Case

> Cutting instruments evolve in an environment and climate that they suit.
> 
> T*he guys in AZ, soCal, are not dealing with real wood.*   They are clipping twigs and digging holes.  A machette is fine for them.
> 
> Us folk that deal with real wood need the cutting instrument that was designed for out needs, the axe.  
> 
> People do not realize that when the Europeans got to North America they had to redesign the axe for the first time in 5,000 years.  Our environment required a completely different type of cutting tool.  
> 
> Anything else is a poor substitute for an axe in the North American forest.  Note the words: "almost, nearly, could be used and so far" when discribing any other tool outside jungle or desert conditions.


We have Big trees too,  just depends where you are  :Blushing:

----------


## your_comforting_company

I went with axe because without specifying a terrain, I assume you mean my terrain. I am in the south, mostly around old woods, or planted pines. Most of the thick underbrush is patchy at best. If I can only carry one, I prefer the more versatile, and heavy duty tool. I can walk around the brush. Usually if it's thick enough to need chopping with a machete, it's near a "bottom" where you really don't wanna go anyway (unless you're hunting). We just don't have thick-jungle type woods around here everywhere. I prefer the heavy-duty, but I do intend to add a machete to my kit. As Mac has shown, a machete can be a more versatile in certain situations and I would love to have one with the mods he's done to his!

----------


## Batch

I have said before, we seldom use either. We gather dead wood for fire and anything that needs to be smaller we use leverage between trees or if close to the fire. We just burn it and keep moving it into the fire.

I would probably choose the machete first for short camps. Long term I would want the axe.

Who here carries an axe the size Angus used in the video with them when they hike?

I carry an axe in the truck and the quad. But, not when I am walking. But, I'll stick a machete in my pack. Sometimes...

----------


## hunter63

When I picked -Axe......This is what I had in mind.
On my hunting fanny pack;
I do what a machete, carry it in the back of the truck, along with a lot of other "stuff".


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

Okay, if I'm fighting off Zombies I want either a Machete or a Katana...along with Howie Britain, of course!   :Innocent:   Anyway, I have the lightweight backpacking hand axe made by Buck, it's even smaller than Hunter's.   :Cool2: 

Here's the problem, S.D., The members on here are all different & live in different areas; there's no "one size fits all" answer here.  What you might like & want will more than likely be different than what the rest of us want & like.  I consider my Becker Combat Bowie just a knife...a really huge knife, to be sure, but a knife just the same.  You may see it differently, I don't really care. It's what I'd take along with an axe; the biggest of which is a youth's model Scout axe, BTW.   :Cool2:

----------


## aflineman

I prefer an ax, just bacause that is what I am used to. I do not feel I would be losing much by carrying a machete, but I just don't carry one.

----------


## rwc1969

I think as others have said it really does depend on the environment and more importantly what you're used to. 

Only time I "really" used an axe was chopping wood when I had a fireplace and that was mostly just using a maul to split wood. But, I have used a machete to clear a path, chop trees, branches for a deer stand, shooting lane, etc. A machete does make quick work of this.

I think overall the machete is the more versatile of the two in any wilderness setting unless your intent is to build a log cabin.

I'm kinda with Batch though. I pretty much just use a knife. It'll take down small saplings if needed and I just burn thru bigger logs for the fire.

Here in Michigan there is lotsa mature woods, scrub woods, brush, vines, fields and swamp so a machete would definitely be the more versatile of the two. Some areas are virtually impassable due to all the vines and deadfalls and there's been many a time I wish I'da brought the machete. It would have saved me miles of backtracking. I've never had a situation where I wish I'da brought an axe or hatchet.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> In order to make an intelligent decision, or give good advice, you (we) need to know what environments you plan on using either of these.  If it's the woods that you normally hike in, what are they like?  Do you hike on paths or trail blaze?  I imagine that Pict's answer to the question might be different than Sourdough's.


I agree. A machete always rides on the ATV front rack. I will add an axe only if I think I may need one.

----------


## sgtdraino

> Okay, if I'm fighting off Zombies I want either a Machete or a Katana...along with Howie Britain, of course!


This is actually a half-way legitimate point: In a pinch, a machete would (IMO) be a more effective defensive or offensive weapon than an axe.

But, then again, a machete is probably *perceived* as a weapon more often than an axe, which I suppose might possibly get you in hot water with the authorities, depending on what area you happen to find yourself in.




> Here's the problem, S.D., The members on here are all different & live in different areas; there's no "one size fits all" answer here.


Oh yeah, I realize that. I'm interested in the reasoning *behind* their choices though, so that if I ever find myself in a different area, that I'm perhaps less familiar with than some of the other folks on here, I might better be able to decide whether I should bring an axe, or a machete.




> Only time I "really" used an axe was chopping wood when I had a fireplace and that was mostly just using a maul to split wood. But, I have used a machete to clear a path, chop trees, branches for a deer stand, shooting lane, etc. A machete does make quick work of this.
> 
> I think overall the machete is the more versatile of the two in any wilderness setting unless your intent is to build a log cabin.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Some areas are virtually impassable due to all the vines and deadfalls and there's been many a time I wish I'da brought the machete. It would have saved me miles of backtracking. I've never had a situation where I wish I'da brought an axe or hatchet.


rwc's thinking pretty much echoes my own, except that he probably has a helluva lot more practical experience than I do. But "Axe" is so popular, I have to think I'm missing something regarding it's "versatility."

Unless I'm going to be chopping things that are really, really big, I'd think a machete would do that chopping just as well. Maybe even better! Everything else that an axe can do, seems to me to be something that I could fairly easily fashion a quick primitive tool to accomplish almost as well. Alternatively, there are things a machete can do that there is just no easy way to duplicate, especially with an axe.

A related idea: What are your thoughts on just packing an axe *head* in your gear, and then fashioning a handle if you find you really absolutely need to use it?

----------


## Justin Case

and depending on the style of machete you have, you could make a really cool spear  :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

> But "Axe" is so popular, I have to think I'm missing something regarding it's "versatility." ?



It is called "Boots in the Field" experience. Take a wild guess how many members have ever hacked there way through a jungle or Alder thicket........YEP, not very many. Now how many members have split some kindling at some point in there life........"Boots in the Field".

----------


## rwc1969

I'm really not very experienced with an axe, hatchet, or machete.

The only other thing I can think of is to me an axe feels much safer than a hatchet, or especially a machete.

Whenever I do use the machete, which is rare, i am always real careful how I'm carrying it and swinging it. it's such a lengthy blade and you can fall or swing and hack yourself pretty easy.

Hatchets are short and if you miss you can wack yourself too, unless you make sure a missed swing won't hit you. I've seen lots of vids where the guys aren't keeping this in mind and until recently I had considered it enough myself.

----------


## tipacanoe

I have the machete, and a folding saw, which together don't weigh what my small axe does, about the same amount of space.  I keep my axe in the suv. Carry the other two.

----------


## Sarge47

> A related idea: What are your thoughts on just packing an axe *head* in your gear, and then fashioning a handle if you find you really absolutely need to use it?


There ya go, making more work & expanding more energy.   :Innocent:   I suppose if one were backpacking that might be a good idea, however, since I'm mobile inside a motorized vehicle I'd pack the following:

1.) Machete, filed down blade to increase cutting ability.

2.) Youth model axe, blade also filed for maximum effectiveness.

3.) Small hand axe.

4.) Small bow saw.

5.) Large bow saw.

6.) Small shovel.

If I was going to be doing a lot of wood splitting I'd add a good splitting maul & a few wood wedges into the mix; & yes, Sourdough, I _HAVE_ split more than my share of kindling as well as hacked through brush.  The hacking, however was _NOT_ done with a machete, but with a very long military bayonet with a real sharp blade.(didn't have a machete & the bayonet was there...)   :Cool2:

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

No Offense Sgt.Draino...But you are talking about large cutting tools from totally opposite ends of the spectrum.
Machete- Light,thin, long cutting surface, soft metal, flexible
Axe -Heavy.thick,short cutting surface, Hard metal, rigid
If I were trying to strike a spark from a piece of flint, I would choose the axe over a machete. True the machete can do it, but it's easier with a harder metal.

As for the machete/weapon analogy, Axes have been used far longer as weapons than machetes, knives and swords. Even if it doesn't cut, it's gonna' break something. Stone axes were used as weapons,as well as tools.

The machete has a softer metal so that if it hits something hard like a rock...it doesn't chip. While in MOST of the world that has enough "woods" that a cutting tool would really be necessary. The machete wins hands down. Used mainly to cut thin vegetation,grasses, and vines. Anything much bigger than that and you will want an axe.

It is for this reason that I include BOTH a small axe/Tomahawk AND a small 12" Ontario machete in my BOB.Also I carry a small saw, and extra knife or two. Each tool has a function....true a wrench Can be used as a hammer. But wouldn't you really rather have the hammer?

----------


## Pict

To make it simple, anyplace that has a year round growing season you need a machete. Anyplace that has an actual winter, you need an axe.  Mac

----------


## Justin Case

Makes sense to me  :Smile:

----------


## TomChemEngineer

> I have one of these ,, and believe me its very heavy duty,  Its a ww2 folding jungle survival machete that was issued to pilots,  this will do any chopping a medium Axe will do i think, 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Yep, this tool looks like a great combo... can be used as a machette in thick growth and can be used as an axe in the woodlands, since it looks thicker than a normal machette. In a pinch it can be used as a knife as well. I have something similar, but it is not as streamlined as the tool above... I think it is called a Bolo Machette.

----------


## Justin Case

yes, its stout, you could not flex the blade,,

Here is another Pic, you can see how it folds, 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

> To make it simple, anyplace that has a year round growing season you need a machete. Anyplace that has an actual winter, you need an axe.  Mac



Good answer, Mac.

----------


## rwc1969

I could have sure used a machete today. The trail I'm used to taking around a swamp to get up to an oak ridge had a bunch of new deadfalls, mostly old elms. The entire area had grown up in brambles and such and what used to take me 15 minutes ended up taking well over an hour. The trail is non-existent, in early May it was wide open except for one fallen tree. I'm surprised to see how quickly an area can grow up when you let in some light, heat, and moisture.

----------


## owl_girl

> If you could only bring one or the other, which would it be?
> 
> Why?


where? to do what? for how long?
am i hiking up hill or in hilly terrain? am i lost or just out for the day, or a week...
where am i? i go all over and it often depends. for short trips or when im hiking up hill i like machete if im in the right terrain, also i prefer it if im bringing something just as a precaution in-case i get lost. but if im in the northern forest for a long time or if i plan on making a big sturdy shelter to revisit i would prefer an axe, also if its a place that rains a lot like the north west coast an axe is good to get to the dry inner part of wood.

----------


## sgtdraino

> where? to do what? for how long?


I suppose I am talking about the worst-case scenario for all of these:

Where? You don't know. You had to leave in an emergency, and you're not sure where you will go, or where you will end up. Let's say the situation is still developing, and it is not yet clear where safe areas will be, or how far away they are.

To do what? To survive in the wilderness, of course! (refer to url)  :Wink: 

For how long? You don't know. It could be a week or two, it could be indefinitely.

For this scenario, let us assume that you are alone, and on foot. Everything that you will need, you must carry with you.




> am i hiking up hill or in hilly terrain?


You will begin on the terrain most common to your current location, but you anticipate that this terrain could change as you travel.




> am i lost or just out for the day, or a week...


You are out for an extended period, and you don't know how long that period will be.




> where am i?


You will begin in whatever your current location is.




> if im in the northern forest for a long time or if i plan on making a big sturdy shelter to revisit i would prefer an axe,


Let us assume that you may eventually plan on making a sturdy shelter, but you have no idea where, or when. Again, developing disaster in which it is not clear where or how far away safe areas will be.




> also if its a place that rains a lot like the north west coast an axe is good to get to the dry inner part of wood.


Good point!

----------


## owl_girl

in this area both would be needed. it is wet since its a swamp so an axe would be good, it would also be good cause there is no way id be staying here in this environment if anything happened. id be going north. but a machete would be needed if i had to go through the woods here. there is a lot of thick dark swamp here, i got lost in it once. we had a machete and it was very much needed. there is no way id be out in the woods here without one. if i had to chose only one for some reason it would be machete cause of my location but i would really want an axe too.

----------


## BushedOut

Axe FTW! I would actually prefer to carry an Axe over any knife (if I had to choose between them).

----------


## sgtdraino

> Axe FTW! I would actually prefer to carry an Axe over any knife (if I had to choose between them).


Bold words.

Why?

----------


## Sourdough

> Axe FTW! I would actually prefer to carry an Axe over any knife (if I had to choose between them).



I agree 100%

----------


## cyc79

> I agree 100%


Yup,me too.

----------


## flandersander

Axe for me all the way. The closest thing to "jungle" I have here is the open praries. No need for a machete.

----------


## sgtdraino

> I agree 100%





> Yup,me too.


Okay, an Axe even over a knife of any kind.

But WHY?

----------


## hunter63

Given the wide range of uses an axe has, as well as a machete, I am willing to give a machete a try.

I have had a older surplus machete blade and plastic sheath, for quite a while, and have used it for cutting brush, making 4 wheeler trails, seems to be too long and unwieldy.
Says Ontario Knife Co, U.S. Sheath says "STEMACO US 1988".

I also ordered a Cold Steel Kukri Machete, shorter, so maybe it will work out for me?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## cyc79

> Okay, an Axe even over a knife of any kind.
> 
> But WHY?


With an axe,you can still cut, carve, skin  animals etc, although somewhat awkwardly compared to a knife.
The poll can be used to hammer,break bones for marrow,& pound whatever you need to(yeah,I know heavy pounding shouldn't be done so as not to distort the eye on a wood handled axe).
You can easily butcher something as big as a moose,getting it down to "eating sized pieces" by chopping ribs,leg bones,pelvic bone & so on.
Shelter building,keeping a fire going,build a raft,build a bridge across creeks or small rivers for  a truck, atv or snowmobile(nothing fancy,just trying to get across),clearing trail for the above.
In the winter an axe is absolutely essential to keep that fire going if you're out in extreme cold,no matter the circumstances.
Need fresh water-chop a hole.
Got slush on your snowmachine or on the bottom of your toboggan/sled?You need your axe to knock it off.
Want to check ice thickness before crossing that lake or river?An axe,of course.
In my opinion,nothing else comes even close for importance.The list of usefulness is very long indeed.
Of course I never go anywhere without a knife or two either,& don't intend to.Although an axe can do many knife tasks,a knife would be sorely missed.
But the bottom line is,if I had to choose between the two & have only one or the other indefinitely,it would certainly be my axe.

----------


## seeker1968

> No Offense Sgt.Draino...But you are talking about large cutting tools from totally opposite ends of the spectrum.
> Machete- Light,thin, long cutting surface, soft metal, flexible
> Axe -Heavy.thick,short cutting surface, Hard metal, rigid
> If I were trying to strike a spark from a piece of flint, I would choose the axe over a machete. True the machete can do it, but it's easier with a harder metal.
> 
> As for the machete/weapon analogy, Axes have been used far longer as weapons than machetes, knives and swords. Even if it doesn't cut, it's gonna' break something. Stone axes were used as weapons,as well as tools.
> 
> The machete has a softer metal so that if it hits something hard like a rock...it doesn't chip. While in MOST of the world that has enough "woods" that a cutting tool would really be necessary. The machete wins hands down. Used mainly to cut thin vegetation,grasses, and vines. Anything much bigger than that and you will want an axe.
> 
> It is for this reason that I include BOTH a small axe/Tomahawk AND a small 12" Ontario machete in my BOB.Also I carry a small saw, and extra knife or two. Each tool has a function....true a wrench Can be used as a hammer. But wouldn't you really rather have the hammer?


Ontario machetes are 1095 carbon steel, I consider that pretty hard.

----------


## Beans

> It is called "Boots in the Field" experience. Take a wild guess how many members have ever hacked there way through a jungle or Alder thicket........YEP, not very many. Now how many members have split some kindling at some point in there life........"Boots in the Field".


Done both. Hacked in SEA, and grew up splitting wood with an an AXE. Had no use for a maul didn't need it.  

Not sure I could still do it, but growing up you looked at the chunk of wood turned it and smacked it with an ax. It would split eveytime.  Chunks up to 18 inches in diameter. Heated and cooked on wood all winter.

----------


## tank

Hi all, just my 2 cents worth. Back in the late 1800's and early 1900's a number of old woodsman wrote articles for a number of outdoors magazines, one of the men was George Washington Sears. Pen name Nessmuk. Nessmuk had equipment he called his triloge. Which was a folding pocket knive, a hunting knive with about a 5 inch blase and a double bit (blade) hatchet. This was all of the equipment he ever carried, as well as 20 lbs of other things, food and clothing, he would stay in the forest for several weeks with just this. If people will read different accounts of Nessmuk and others, we all might be better off.
Tank

----------


## Beans

> Cutting instruments evolve in an environment and climate that they suit.
> 
> The guys in AZ, soCal, are not dealing with real wood.   They are clipping twigs and digging holes.  A machette is fine for them.
> 
> Us folk that deal with real wood need the cutting instrument that was designed for out needs, the axe.  
> 
> People do not realize that when the Europeans got to North America they had to redesign the axe for the first time in 5,000 years.  Our environment required a completely different type of cutting tool.  
> 
> Anything else is a poor substitute for an axe in the North American forest.  Note the words: "almost, nearly, could be used and so far" when discribing any other tool outside jungle or desert conditions.



 In southern AZ I would agree with you. In the Flagstaff area a machette is the wrong choice, that is a heavy wooded area with large pine trees.

----------


## jake abraham

for me it would have to be the axe for the area that I am in

----------


## DomC

I chose a machete. Reason: Vesatility, weight/size (I own a 14" Tramontina). I grew up wielding a machete since I was a pre-teen growing up in Puerto Rico. My father was Filipino (He passed away last year) and was very proficient with a bolo during WWII as he was a Filipine Scout during the war. My dad did everything with a bolo that most people did with power tools and was a master carpenter and woodworker in the Philippines prior to joining the US Navy in '48.

He made me toys out of wood using his bolo. So it's only natural that I learned to use a machete. I never ventured into the woods without a machete and I still carry one in the trunk of my car. 

My son who is 15 has a 12" Tramontina and is pretty proficient with it and he prefers it over an axe.

DomC

----------


## Topsblades

I chose a machete.  I live in SE Alabama and the machete does what I need it to do.  It is lighter and more versatile.  I modified it the way that Mac shows in his videos and it works like a charm.  I chose a 12" Ontario.  Put a shaving sharp edge on the first 4" of the blade and a convex edge on the "sweet spot.  Squared the spine near the handle for scraping tinder and striking a fero rod and rounded the rest of the spine to allow me to use it as a draw knife.

I've successfully made one stick fires with it.  The squared off spine makes dandy tinder from Pine.  I can baton it to split wood and do light chopping.

I then made a simple kydex sheath for it and when it isn't being used it rides behind the back seat of my F150.

I did, however, also just acquire a Wetterlings 20" Axe and it is a delight to use.  I wouldn't cry if I had to use it instead of the machete.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## lefties

In my part of the world(Philippines) it would be and is a jungle bolo or machete for many reasons. Thick brush,,rainforest, swinging an axe isnt feasible,also for packing it in a machete takes less room. I use a quality made Philippine handmade one,,no cheap china junk for me. These things vary from 3/16-1/8 thickfull-951-59110-new_bolos_from_batangas_006.jpg

----------


## Wildthang

Here in Ohio an axe is the way to go, but I also carry a lare Bowie in a sheath that would chop through some brush. I would not want a machete unless I was in dense vegetation or brush, then it would be invaluable!

----------


## lefties

Yup wildthing,,in ohio a machete is mostly good for making trails to deer stands,,snare trails etc. Im from Ohio originally. Then again Ohio is a highly settled state,,mostly thin forest and farmland.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

If your kinife weighs as much as your axe, your probably good to go!

----------


## Wildthang

> If your kinife weighs as much as your axe, your probably good to go!


My Bowie does weigh almost as much as my hachet. I have a small stainless steel hatchet that fits into my backpack, and my Bowie is on my side in a sheath. I have seen thicketts up in Michigan that a small chainsaw would be handy in!

----------


## Mischief

My choice is a Ft Megis belt axe

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

My answer to the poll is "Machete", because I was trained how to use them back in the day, and have a lot of experience with them.  IMO a machete is a bit more versatile than an axe.

Now, with that said, a machete is much more dangerous to the untrained user than an axe.  They're essentially made of spring steel, which means that they will bounce-back if not handled properly.  For this reason, a dull machete is possibly the most dangerous outdoor tool, because it won't "bite" into the item being cut and hold itself.

Shortly after WWII, Scott Paper Company (at least in the Southeast) equipped its foresters with machetes.  In the late 50's or early 60's it took them back, and prohibited their use, because of the large number of serious machete-related injuries.  All of the injuries had to do with this bounce-back phenomenon -- and this was in a group of skilled/experienced outdoorsmen.

----------


## Wildthang

Well I have not used a machete much so based on that comment, I'm leavin em alone. Nothing worse than being cut wide open when your out in the woods, well other than bein shot!

----------


## Rick

Of course a machete isn't designed to chop wood where an axe is. It's a food gathering tool and a brush clearing tool. Proper tool for the proper job and all that.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Of course a machete isn't designed to chop wood where an axe is. It's a food gathering tool and a brush clearing tool. Proper tool for the proper job and all that.


Generally agree.  However, the things a really sharp machete and a bit of know-how can safely and quickly accomplish may surprise some folks.  It certainly surprised my father-in-law.  :Eek2:   :Shifty:

----------


## Rick

That's true. But true about any tool. Why, I can crack hickory nuts with a ratchet. Nuckles, too but don't ask me how I know.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Why, I can crack hickory nuts with a ratchet. Nuckles, too but don't ask me how I know.


There's a real story in there, somewhere... !

----------


## Rick

Yeah, there is. Pull up a chair. It all started when I was a little survivalist. I had a little knife, a little fire steel and a ratchet. This was way back in the day before SnapOn, before Craftsman, I mean way back. It was a Roman ratchet made of wood. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Don't laugh. Here I am with my first bike I constructed with it. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I didn't know about brakes back in those days which explains the head injury which explains the head injury which explains the head injury. But I kept at it until I actually built my first car! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Let me reiterate that I did not know about brakes in those days which explains the head injury which explains the head injury which explains the head injury. Along the way I had my share of slipped ratchets which not only resulted in busted knuckles but splinters. I sure was glad when they started making them out of metal. I still got busted knuckles but the splinters were a thing of the past. 

I just bought the largest ratchet I could find. I'm not sure what I'm going to build with it but it's bound to be big.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Oops. Looks like I have to go. It's time for my meds. (nurse Ratchet is here. Shhhh.)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## matt47

Axe all the way...Usually always have a hatchet out bush, but a full size axe is more versatile. In the outback a machete is near useless...It's not strong enough to deal with the hardwoods out in the desert and with an axe you can cut wood, chop through bones of huge animals and also use the back as a hammer for nailing, breaking bones for marrow and a dozen other tasks...Of Course a knife is essential...knife and axe together, but dont need the machete in that land...However in S. America, machete is king...

----------


## Wildthang

Most hatchets also have a hammer head, which is a valuable tool in itself in the wild. You can drive steaks for a shelter after you sharpen them with the blade. It takes about 2 minutes to sharpen a hatchet with a small file and it is ready to go. I would think it would take much longer to sharpen a machete!
Anywhere but thick brush or jungle, the axe wins out as far as I'm concerned!

----------


## SemperFi

I recently purchased a Fiskars 9 inche machette and I can attest that I really dont need an axe if I have this with me, it will chop a tree down !

----------


## kyratshooter

Hey all you machette lovers, come on over to my place this morning.  I have two storm damaged trees on the ground you can work on.  One is 30 inches diameter at the base and the other a little over a foot.  Both are 30-50 feet long.  According to the posts here you should have turned them into a nice income generating duplex by dark with only your machettes!

If you get started now I have a good charge in my camera and I can post pics of you ringing like a bell vibrating when you hit that big oak with your machette!

 I have five machettes hanging on the shop wall, but when there is some real North American hardwood to cut there will be an axe involved.

If all you ever cut is piddley little stuff a machette will probably do fine for you, but if you ever need real wood processed in order to stay alive, you are going to die!

I just reviewed the inventory Lewis and Clark packed to cross the wilderness of North America for a paper I am presenting.   They packed several full sized axes and every man had a belt axe issured to him, but there was not a single machette in the gear.

----------


## hunter63

This thread just goes to prove that if there are more than one of anything, someone gonna argue over what's the "best'.....just for fun.

He who has the most of anything wins!......

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey all you machette lovers, come on over to my place this morning.  I have two storm damaged trees on the ground you can work on.  One is 30 inches diameter at the base and the other a little over a foot.  Both are 30-50 feet long.  According to the posts here you should have turned them into a nice income generating duplex by dark with only your machettes!
> 
> If you get started now I have a good charge in my camera and I can post pics of you ringing like a bell vibrating when you hit that big oak with your machette!
> 
>  I have five machettes hanging on the shop wall, but when there is some real North American hardwood to cut there will be an axe involved.
> 
> If all you ever cut is piddley little stuff a machette will probably do fine for you, but if you ever need real wood processed in order to stay alive, you are going to die!
> 
> I just reviewed the inventory Lewis and Clark packed to cross the wilderness of North America for a paper I am presenting.   They packed several full sized axes and every man had a belt axe issured to him, but there was not a single machette in the gear.


As always (and I know you know this) select the right tool for the job at hand.  In your case I'm thinking chainsaw. :Innocent:

----------


## Winter

Well, if Lewis and Clark didn't need it, I don't either.

I'm off to take everything out of my nylon pack, especially my flashlights, rubber sacks, polypropylene cloths, bic lighters, ferro rods.........

----------


## kyratshooter

> Well, if Lewis and Clark didn't need it, I don't either.
> 
> I'm off to take everything out of my nylon pack, especially my flashlights, rubber sacks, polypropylene cloths, bic lighters, ferro rods.........


What makes you think that machettes are the newer and better invention of the modern era?  

The explorers and settlers of North America had a choice between the two, and in the hardwood forests of NA the axe won out.   

Fact is, we are not abandoning the modern when we chose an axe. 

Like Crash said, chose the tool for the job.  My chainsaw has been getting quite a workout today and I am about to go to work with a log splitter.  I am not frozen in the past or locked into one technology.

----------


## Wildthang

Not to change the subject, but has anybody ever used on of those hand chain saws? You know that has more or less a piece of chain saw chain, with finger loops or handles. I have always wondered if those things worked very good. Just from looking at them in pictures, they could be more trouble than they are worth.

----------


## Rick

I have one that you can use for high limbs (20+ feet). It works pretty good. The only problem I've had with it is it wants to flip over if it comes out of the kerf. Then you have to work it back in teeth side down. Other than that they work. You wouldn't have that problem with a hand held.

----------


## AR7

Here in Europe, in the middle age and before, both axe and machete (scramasax) were used. So I think using one or the other is more a personal choice problem. Now, in jungle (tropical and equatorial countries) I think machete is the best.

----------


## Old Professor

I don't know if you consider this observation revelant but...I have read of woodsman killing a bear with an axe but never heard or read of anyone doing the same with a machete. I would choose an axe over a machete for the northern forests that I live in. I have and have used a long machete and think it useful only for grass and very thin brush. I used to have a bolo style machete which I though was more usefull than the long bladed one.

----------


## the Scout

Hi sgtdraino and everybody,

*For several years I've been looking to find an answer to the same question as you.* I think I have that answer now.
During the last 10 years I've used extensively machetes, axes, large bowie knives, saws and many other cutting tools.

To answer your question:

*Short answer:*
    My choice: hatchet (not a machete and not any kind of axe). 


*Long answer:*

*Pre-statement:* Different axes perform different and different machetes perform different. So, I need to comment for a particular hatchet and a particular machete. To be precise, let's consider one well known representative from each category: the Gransfors Bruks Wildlife hatchet and the Tramontina Bolo machete (both have about the same size and chopping performance overall). In this particular case, the hatchet weights 650 grams and the machete 400 grams.

*Strong points of the machete:*
*lighter in weight than the hatchet* (if you travel a lot in an alpine  environment, each gram of extra-weight costs you calories to carry it, so  this is an advantage for the machete).*can swing it for hours without getting tired* and with almost zero  chances to injure yourself (better balance); for comparison, the hatchet  has most of its weight at the end, which makes each swing difficult to  control; thus you'll consume far more energy to chop with the hatchet  (because you need to control that heavy head) than with the machete; the  chances of injuring yourself are also very high with a hatchet,  especially if you are tired; a two handed axe would be easier to  control, but would still consume you substantially more energy than a  machete to do the same job.*much more versatile than an axe, due to the length of the edge;* you can  choose to strike with the forward portion of the edge (which makes it  more effective for flexible branches), or with the portion close to the  handle (which is more effective for thick branches); thus, *the machete  is considerably more effective when cutting through heterogeneous kind of  vegetation*, while the hatchets and axes work well only with rigid thick  pieces of wood which are fixed and can't move.*more cutting edge* available and blunt tip (*especially designed to take  accidental ground impacts* without much damaging); *a machete is much more  forgiving than an ax*e; with a machete, even if you destroy by mistake a  long portion of its edge, you'll still have a lot of edge remaining. For  comparison, with an axe, if you hit a rock or something else hard,  you'll run out of edge fast. The edge of an axe is short and exposed  (all of it), while the machete has only the edge near the tip that is  exposed to be damaged. Thus, if you abuse it, a machete will hold some  functional edge much longer than an axe would. Also, with a machete you  can *chop at ground level* and, if needed, can cut brush or trees from  their lower end (near the ground); this would not make your machete  unusable as it would do to an axe.*better edge retention than an axe due to the long edge feature*  - an axe  will have its edge impacted very violently during normal use (this is  how it's designed to be used). A machete will have the edge portion that  is close to the handle much more protected and thus, it will hold an  edge in this area of the blade for longer (even if it's made from softer  steel). To be more specific, due to the leverage that is generated by a  long blade, the edge close to the tip has more velocity, while the edge  close to the handle has more power and less velocity. With this portion  of edge (that is close to the handle) a machete will cut into thick wood  as deep as the hatchet, but with less wear induced by the impacts.*a good machete* is made of spring-flexible carbon steel, hardened to about  52-56 HRC, which means it *won't break*; thus, if you consider the  *durability*, it is *comparable with a good axe* (none of them will let you  down) *plus the advantages mentioned at points 4 and 5  above*; durability is not a concern for a good machete (unlike bowie  knives - which are typically made in high carbide steel hardened at  58-60HRC and can break - machetes are more durable even they are  thinner). 


*Up to here, I gave you enough arguments to understand why the machete is my favorite chopper!* *If you don't need to carve, to split wood, nor to cut something thicker than half of the machete blade length, then the machete IS THE CHOICE.* *A machete is the best shape that a piece of steel can take in order to have maximum chopping efficiency. Such a thin, wide long blade can penetrate into wood easier than anything else.*

*You need to continue reading below, in order to understand why I still prefer a hatchet in your scenario (unknown period of time, unknown environment).*

*Strong points for the hatchet:*
If you need to stay for a long time in one place, you need to consider making a shelter, a lot of tools and weapons and splitting wood logs. You'd probably need to also cut solid, very thick trees.
*a machete cannot split wood.* *An axe can* (even if it's a chopping axe). Unfortunately, this may become a  must in some cases. The point is in a wet and rainy environment, the  only source of dry wood is in the middle of thick logs, which need to be  split. A hatchet (or axe) is not the best tool for splitting wood in a  harsh environment. Very often it gets stuck into wood and if used  without a platform as support, it doesn't work too comfortable (but  still works). The best splitting tool would be a long, thick, convex  grind blade (but I won't talk about that because it doesn't address your  question - which is machete vs axe). Unfortunately, a machete won't work  for splitting thick hard wood (it can take the abuse, but it's too thin  and flexible to bee effective). I've tried it several times with oak  wood logs and the machete was simply getting stuck in it and didn't want  to penetrate deeper, doesn't matter how hard I was hitting its spine. A  hatchet or axe would do it.*a hatchet* (not an axe) *is capable of carving* and with a good one *you can  model a lot of tools if you have time for it*: spoons, owls, shovels  etc. This might also be a must if you'll stay a long period of time in  the middle of nowhere, as your scenario is considering.Thick, hard, dry wood, especially if you find it near a river, might be  impossible to cut with a machete. *Long blades* (bowies and machetes) *have  serious penetration issues* in this kind of wood. That's because *a large*  round (*near flat*) *surface* that is too hard *would cause the "platening"  effect* (the same that is caused by steel armor in the bullet proof tank  walls). Also, during a heavy winter, frozen bark of thick trees may also  cause the platening effect. *A hatchet* has that so-called "heel of the  bit" which (if used properly) *makes it possible to penetrate into any  kind of surface*. Thus, it may save you in extreme conditions. Basically,  the hatchet would allow you to cut through everything (even if it  requires more effort to use it). 


*These 3 abilities of a hatchet (that a machete doesn't possess)*: carving, wood splitting and penetration into hard flat surfaces *make it preferable in your scenario*. Any of the above 3 abilities might become your key to survival in some situation, thus, if you prepare for the worst, a hatchet would be preferred over the machete. 

*Additional note:* please notice what kind of hatchet I have mentioned as an example above: one handed kind of axe, with a very good heel of the bit. Just keep in mind that a larger axe would not work for carving and might also be too heavy to carry. Also, a symmetric axe head (which doesn't have a well designed heel of the bit) might not do better than a machete against platening and might not work at all for carving. Additionally, a splitting axe should be also avoided in your scenario (because it works only for splitting ). My intention is not to advertise for a particular brand of hatchets (there are many good hatchets out there), but you need to know what kind of shape and size you should look for in order to keep the arguments above valid (*if the axe you choose has a different design, some of my arguments above may not remain valid*).

*As a weapon, none of them is brilliant.*  If the attacking animal jumps on you and the fight turns body-to-body,  non of the two tools would help you in close range. While still at the  distance, you can swing a machete in a continuous slicing motion, but it  wont' have enough penetration to stop a beast if it enters the range and  gets hit. With an axe, you may have some chance in theory, but it is so  awkward to control and reload, than you'd have a single shot  opportunity. If you miss your first strike, you won't be able to throw  the second before the attacker owes you. And due to its forward balance,  you can't strike fast enough, so the real chances to have a successful  first strike are very low. Against a human, the axe has the psychological advantage, but the machete has an edge over it as regards the practical advantage.

I hope my answer helps.

Regards,
the Scout

----------


## kyratshooter

This forum is living proof that no thread dies a natural death!

I now retreat to my sancturary to contemplate the nature of karma and reincarnation.

If anyone devises a way to digitize the human soul I want to be posted as an axe vs machete thread, or a which three guns thread on WSF so I will live through eternity!

----------


## hunter63

Ah, come on....that was a worthy dissertation.....just to say Hummmm I'm liking an ax better for what I'm doing, for me, for now.....Maybe some day, I'll go back to the truck and get a machete, just to try it out.

Soooo, about those three guns...........

----------


## the Scout

*Yeap... and in completion to my above answer:* 

*In my trips* I'm carrying the machete only, most of the time (even if it's a 7 days trip). I travel a lot in the wild, not staying too much in one place. I have a tent (no need for a shelter). The fire can be feed with dead branches and dead trees that are not really massive. If it rains, I can survive without fire at all. The machete is more durable and more comfortable in use than the axe. It can do everything faster, with less energy spent. 

*As regards the disaster survival kit* (I think this was what the author of this thread was thinking of), that's where my hatchet fits. In the case of a disaster, I might need to break doors, I might need to free the road from fallen trees, I might need to build a solid shelter for the entire family, I might need to build a raft, or to carve a lot of pots, spoons, traps, weapons & stuff. Yeap, if you need to start a new life onto a new earth, should go with a hatchet or an axe.

----------


## kyratshooter

Ahh Grasshopper, you think there is completion in your humble synopsis of thought.  

How encouraging to find one so innocent and with so little actual analysis of anything except opinion.

If machete was the best for cruising the North American woods, why was a device called a "cruiser axe" developed early in our history rather than a "cruiser machette".  Why did the hatchet become one of the leading trade items of wilderness economy, why did the Hudson Bay Company include an axe in their survival kits rather than a machete, and who ever heard of the pioneers that hewed out a life in the wilderness with rifle and machete?

Our soft recreational use of the North American wilderness allows us a few misconceptions in equipment and its use but when the going gets tough the tough get an axe.

See, there is no completion of answer as long as one opinion differs from another.

----------


## hunter63

Well, I guess that settles that.........
So, the Scout, where ya from, and intro stuff would be nice.......
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...r-Introduction

----------


## Wildthang

I carry a hatchet because it fits in my backpack, cuts wood like a champ, and it also serves as a great hammer for driving steaks for a shelter. I figure a machette is good for dense jungle vegetation, and works well for that, but here in the non jungle, I can usually walk through or around brush and thickets, so that makes my hatchet more important than a machette. Just my opinion!

----------


## crashdive123

@The Scout - something to keep in mind is that the membership of this forum spans many countries and several continents.  I can see where you are from (as a moderator) and your climate and surrounding terrain may vary a great deal from that of other members.

----------


## Rez

Short answer is an axe (by that I am assuming it's a hatchet not a full axe) just because you can use the reverse side as a hammer.  

Ive been in the positions of having to use a hatchet to clear stuff away, much more of a pain than a machete, ive also used a machete to chop up logs , again, big pain but it can be done.

Ive considered seeing if I could draw up some designs that might be able to pull double duty, although I don't have the skill or means to come up with a finished product.

----------


## the Scout

> @The Scout - something to keep in mind is that the membership of this forum spans many countries and several continents.  I can see where you are from (as a moderator) and your climate and surrounding terrain may vary a great deal from that of other members.


My country spans all kinds of vegetation and relief along its entire territory and all 4 seasons. But my answer didn't regard that. *My answer regarded the scenario described by the initiator of this topic*: he said he considers *going for an unknown period of time in an environment that he cannot predict how would be.*

----------


## going

I can design a machete that fits inside of its own handle, and it's also a couple of types of saw. :-)

----------


## Winter

> I can design a machete that fits inside of its own handle, and it's also a couple of types of saw. :-)


Banned before he shared this awesome alchemy with us.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

If I was  in the jungle I would pick a machete, but I live out near woodlands so an ax is the best tool for the area.

----------


## Walking Bear

Ax; mostly because  of were I live; more woods than heavy vegitation.  I have also killed a machete attempting to clear some small saplings from my yard.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I have also killed a machete attempting to clear some small saplings from my yard.


I would not use that phrase in certain parts of Central America since they have a class of farm laborer they refer too by their favored tool.  A whole group called "machettes"

----------


## Tootsiepop254

Not an expert (or even close to anything vaguely resembling one), but I'd say in a survival situation, use the tool you're familiar with.  In my area (central CA) there aren't many big trees to chop, and unless I was hunting, I'd choose to stay out of the dense brush.  As for hunting, as has been stated, an axe may be more useful than a machete for severing bones and such.  

As for a weapon - a machete is only useful as long as it is sharp.  Even a dull axe is an adequate bludgeoning tool, capable of breaking bones and cracking skulls.  I would probably carry the axe, as I have a good size knife I carry when outdoors.

----------


## Knight of Disorder

Sadly, I would go with the machete. Might not be as heavy but I've used them to chop down little trees up to a couple inches thick. You ain't gonna win no speed award but it's lighter and has more uses then just as a bush clearer. It helps if you have a sharpening stone in your pack.

----------


## matth

I have one of these:  http://www.ontarioknife.com/catalog/item/38  Does the work of both machete and hatchet

----------


## DSJohnson

Axe, Estwing E45A 26" Steel Camper's Axe to be more accurate.  Why? because it is what I know.  I have used it on the farm, in the field, and in the woods for the last 20 years very successfully so I would chose it over my Ontario G.I. issue 18" machete that I have carried in my vehicle for the last 30 years.  You said I had to chose so I did.  You ask why and for me it comes down to I am more confident with my skill level and proficiency, which allows me to accomplish more tasks with my axe than with my machete.

----------


## Wildthang

I think Crash should invent and build a hybrid cutting tool crossed between and axe and a machete, a Crashete. If he tagged it with a survival / tactical name and had a patent, there is no telling how much money could be made. " The Tactical Crashete ", doesn't that have a ring to it?

----------


## Dropy

Both, because each has its place and use.

----------


## Wildthang

A reminder, don't forget to carry a small file in your backpack so when your hatchet gets dull, you are not trying to rub it on a rock to get it sharp again!

----------


## BushCraft

> I think Crash should invent and build a hybrid cutting tool crossed between and axe and a machete, a Crashete. If he tagged it with a survival / tactical name and had a patent, there is no telling how much money could be made. " The Tactical Crashete ", doesn't that have a ring to it?


That sounds dangerous and unwieldy. It also sounds that it may complain that you are doing it wrong and make "machoman" comments.

Over here in AUS we aren't dealing with anything that warrants a machete, even our rainforests are a simple case of stepping over the ferns. And as said a a million times this thread in a long term survival situation and axe (Or hatchet) as many further critical uses. So I'm voting axe.

----------


## Psalm25

I take a machete over an axe any day. Don't know if I can really explain why, it just feels better to carry. I've never had a bear attack (couple close calls though) but if I did I would much rather be armed with a machete than an axe. An axe just seems big and cumbersome compared to a machete when your miles out in the wilderness. I always take my machete with me and I leave my axe beside the wood pile... different strokes for different folks.

----------


## Psalm25

[QUOTE=BushCraft;377801]That sounds dangerous and unwieldy. It also sounds that it may complain that you are doing it wrong and make "machoman" comments.

 Isn't being in the wilderness miles from any civilization kind of dangerous? I can't speak for anyone but myself, but I get tired of seeing people scared of their own shadow... people freaking out and locking their doors when a deer wonders into town... hate to see what they would do if they came face to face with a griz or cougar. Besides, if you think a crashete would be scary you best not see the size of my chainsaw

----------


## RangerXanatos

Right here, I'm at a borderline.  Around my house, a machete would do better.  But where I usually do my hiking and camping in the mountains, an ax would do better.  I do have more experience with a machete though and have warped every Coldsteel machete I've had (won't get any more of those).  The Ontario I have seems more stout.  So I'd have to go with both.  Machete for around here, and an ax for where I go.

----------


## hunter63

So I guess that most every one that has participated in the poll, can only afford one or the other, so that's the reason for have to pick one.

Y'all know that are many kinds of axes as well as machete's, so do you have to pick just one kind?  Of either/or?

Different tools for different jobs......
So get a part time job, save up a few bucks and get what ever is gonna be the most helpful in your situation.

----------


## Psalm25

> So I guess that most every one that has participated in the poll, can only afford one or the other, so that's the reason for have to pick one.
> 
> Y'all know that are many kinds of axes as well as machete's, so do you have to pick just one kind?  Of either/or?
> 
> Different tools for different jobs......
> So get a part time job, save up a few bucks and get what ever is gonna be the most helpful in your situation.


Your quote says it all hunter, "the more ya know the less ya have to carry"

----------


## tsitenha

Ax or hatchet all the time, closest I get to a machete is a large bush knife, but ax just part of my carry.

----------


## Wildthang

[QUOTE=Psalm25;377878]


> That sounds dangerous and unwieldy. It also sounds that it may complain that you are doing it wrong and make "machoman" comments.
> 
>  Isn't being in the wilderness miles from any civilization kind of dangerous? I can't speak for anyone but myself, but I get tired of seeing people scared of their own shadow... people freaking out and locking their doors when a deer wonders into town... hate to see what they would do if they came face to face with a griz or cougar. Besides, if you think a crashete would be scary you best not see the size of my chainsaw


The only thing in this world that I am scared of are insane people, and being broke, and you scare me a little!

----------


## SmithKin247

The fixed blade knife is one of those things that many people take for granted. In fact, despite using them occasionally many never give much thought about it. The knife helps you shape items such as wooden poles for instance when making stakes
Just another spammer......nothing to see here.

----------


## Rick

Personally, I've made few wooden poles for stakes. I just had a lot of trouble driving them in the ground until I found one of these. Still, whittling a pole with a knife is a LOT of work.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Once in a while I see a resurrected thread and I have something to add. 

First, I get to see old posts from hunter63.  I do miss those.

Secondly, I sometimes have something to add to the discourse, or discord, whichever it may be.

When I was about 12, growing up in South Louisiana, I did save my yard money and purchased a Bolo.  It is machete-like but has a thick heavy blade and a little extra meat on the blade tip.  My profession at the time was yard work.  I would, on hands and knees, chop St. Augustine grass away from the edges of the sidewalks on the yards I tended.  For a yard that I did regularly I used a cane knife.  For new work or those who didn't get regular care I used the Bolo.  

I also used the Bolo on my forays into the swamps.  With the heavy blade small trees were a breeze.  I wasn't to good for standard machete work because it was too heavy, but it still cut.  I still have it.

My favorite now is what I believe is a banana knife.  36" blade, wide round tip and double edged.  I think they grab the bunch and jab at the stem to cut the whole bunch of bananas out of the tree.  

I worked an exchange student years ago who was deft with a machete.  He was from Guatemala and he only had two fingers on his left hand from a banana plantation accident.  Man he could swing that blade though.  Just put him on a fenceline with a jug of water and a file and stay the heck out of his way.  

Most people just break the handles off of axes before the really get to using them.

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Rick, I just carry a Leatherman Tool.  I see y'all do things a bit differently in Indiana.....


Alan

----------


## Rick

It's what you get used to.

----------

